

Sean Parker: Apple may have been behind Spotify’s late US entry - ryangilbert
http://thenextweb.com/insider/2012/05/31/sean-parker-apple-may-have-been-behind-spotifys-late-us-entry/?awesm=tnw.to_1EcuZ&utm_campaign=social%20media&utm_medium=Spreadus&utm_source=Twitter&utm_content=Sean%20Parker:%20Apple%20may%20have%20been%20behind%20Spotifys%20late%20US%20entry

======
Flimm
I don't consider speculation and rumours of rumours to be news.

------
shimsham
So that was a story about nothing really, and they all lived happy ever after.
Can I reclaim that lost time, please?

